# Rated M: Granite and Hermit



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

While I'm waiting on glue to dry, i thought I'd share a little clip from our grand trip last year.

I know, I know motors bad but...

https://youtu.be/rLHXqdKQvHc


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Dammit man... No comment on the motors <grin> but what's with the collared dress shirts ? Fashion statement on the rio ???


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2013)

Captain Lloyd!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Fun video!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice, thank you John. Looks like the nose of your J-rig was catching some good air time, always exciting.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

raymo said:


> Very nice, thank you John. Looks like the nose of your J-rig was catching some good air time, always exciting.


The last snout running in hermit is Greg Yeager on the nose.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

MNichols said:


> Dammit man... No comment on the motors <grin> but what's with the collared dress shirts ? Fashion statement on the rio ???


In the fancy shirt I'm a solid 4. Without it, I'm a homely 2ish.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Kirby said:


> Captain Lloyd!


You bet.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

The snout looks so small compared to the S-rig


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Motor rig or not, the GC is awesome! On my first trip Hermit was amazing! Granite was exceptional on my second. Still waiting for my third.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*I heard about the great meals.*



yardsells said:


> The last snout running in hermit is Greg Yeager on the nose.


Greg called me when your crew arrived home and told me about the great meals prepared by a great chef that wanted to do 80% of the meals for you guys, you lucky dogs. I heard it was a great trip.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## DonPro (Apr 29, 2016)

I think I was playing leapfrog with you last June. Jacks Plastic cat.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

DonPro said:


> I think I was playing leapfrog with you last June. Jacks Plastic cat.


Were you the 2 boat trip? Met up at travertine right?!


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Raymo:

Yeah they own a restaurant here in Denver and they said "you drive, we cook."

I said "sold."

Every meal was a banquet. Amazing.


----------



## DonPro (Apr 29, 2016)

yardsells said:


> Were you the 2 boat trip? Met up at travertine right?!


Yep. That was us.


----------



## DonPro (Apr 29, 2016)

https://youtu.be/RbzmkaHmndc I got some of you in this video of Travertine.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

DonPro said:


> I got some of you in this video of Travertine.


Yes sir. That's us.

It was cool visiting with you and if I remember correctly, sharing a frosty beverage.


----------

